# Motorcycle Motards



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Boa Tarde 
Does anyone know if there are any senior English-speaking Silver Coast 'motards' who are interested in touring this lovely country?
I have my gear, but no motorcycle.
Thanks


----------

